# pet o bed has anyone used one?



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

Pet-O-Bed Main Page

they amazingly have dimensions that are similar to our crates
anyone used one?
feedback thoughts?
trying not to go the primo brand route as i dont like how thin they are


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have no idea but they look comfy.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Never heard of them however I have made a similar style bed for my grandfathers dog, she loves it


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I've never heard of those beds either. I've always been a little hesitant to put a bed in Baxter's kennel. I've always been afraid he would just shred it by morning. Although I did think that about the other bed I have in the house for him when he is inside and that thing is still intact. Maybe I will have to look into something like that.


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

right now they are using rebuilt costco beds. rebuilt as in some old jeans have been cut up and patched in from their fluffing and what not over this year on multiple occasions. we are wanting to find some that fit more closely to crate dimensions as their toys and bed time snacks (frozen peanut butter in kong toy) sneak down under the beds and they dig up the beds to get them back.
wanted to get k9ballistics but they dont have a close dimension. primo pad makes to crate size but not to keen on the extra thin pad that zip ties to bottom of crate after removing the plastic floor. 
this pet o bed seams closest to crate size and actually have padding (boxer has a slight limp we are working with and dont want him on a hard base)


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes!!! When we adopted an obese dog with arthritis and hip dysplasia, I was recommended to buy one of these. That dog needed a comfy, supportive bed. This worked. The dog has passed but the bed is used daily by our current crew.


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

thanks inkedmarie. i was starting to worry that no one has used one of these
was yours the normal bed from them or the one that is 4 inch tall that is for inside crates?
how was and is the foam? i get so sick of seeing beds in petsmart and costco that say "orthopedic" only to see its egg crate foam


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

apriliamille said:


> thanks inkedmarie. i was starting to worry that no one has used one of these
> was yours the normal bed from them or the one that is 4 inch tall that is for inside crates?
> how was and is the foam? i get so sick of seeing beds in petsmart and costco that say "orthopedic" only to see its egg crate foam


Mine is the "normal" bed, not for the crate. I think I've had this for five or six years. The foam is very thick, I'm looking at it right now and it's perfect. I made the mistake of getting a denim cover: don't do it, it's a dog hair magnet! We use the sheepskin one. I have two covers, one always available.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

April: do you by chance post to the DFA?


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

yes that is me, i visit that one, this one and the doberman forum

hmm and the denim one was the one i was thinking of.. i wonder if the hair magnt would be an issue with my doberman or the boxer. thanks for the tip on the denim


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

ordered the largest gold fabric one. will post up a pic since there is not much out there about them
its for the boxer. we will gauge the fabric when it gets here to see if it will match our bed dragonslayer dober pup


----------

